# Newbie to the board



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi all,

Found out about just over a week ago that my husband has 3-5mil (diff to assess due to viscosity), 17% motility and 5% normal forms. Have been trying to conceive normally for a year with no luck. Going to the docs on Weds to get more info. After reading all this stuff about ICSI etc. I am not sure it is a route I want to go down. Will wait and see what the docs say first though.


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Been to the docs, but I guess they aren't the experts so they couldn't really shed any more light and have referred us to the consultant for an appointment - the waiting list for this is three months.  
In the meantime I guess we just keep trying, but from what I've read on this board it seems it would be a miracle to conceive naturally...


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I hope the 3 months goes quickly for you, in the meantime, you never know, miracle do happen, so I wish you all the best   , 

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Jo

We are in a similar situation to you and its a big shock at first. After lots of tests and discussions we have decided to go for icsi but there are other options which I am sure your doc will chat to you about. Vitimins, accupuncture, cutting down on alcohol and smoking etc can all help to improve sperm counts and you will find lots of information on the message boards.

The doctors do not always have enough time to talk to you in great detail but you will find lots of really good information on this site (i found it really helpful and have learnt a lot!) There are also lots of good books. Zita West has written one called 'fertility and conception' which i have read and read and read. It has good advice for improving diets and using alternative therapies to help you with more conventional treatment.

Good luck

FLH x x


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, guys! I guess it's not impossible we could conceive naturally, just more unlikely. Husband smokes 15-20 a day too, so that probably doesn't help. Don't want to turn into a nag though. He takes Jointace supplements and they contain vit c, zinc and folic acid; just have to keep trying!


----------



## Andy_N_Yil (Jun 27, 2003)

Lucy just keep up the  

We all wanted the treatment to go faster but I think the pace is ok as when you get there it's an emotional rollercoaster if only for the effect of the drugs  

Hope the consultancy goes well.

Regards
Andy


----------

